# Red fish Bite



## srmz (Jul 7, 2009)

I will be in the area from Jan 16th-Jan 23rd and will have access to a canoe. How is the redfish, trout, flounder, and tarpon bite that time of year. I will be launching and fishing around the spruce creek and hwy 1 bridges south of Port Orange? Any suggestions on the techniques for the species? All replies are greatly appreciated. Thank you for your help!


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

From what I know, the redfish and trout bite still goes on even in this cold-ass weather. Its just a lot slower.


----------



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

skip the canoe, drive over to sunglow or ponce inlet with a cup of fiddler crabs and do some sheepshead fishing. there are some cows in both places. and they bite better in cold weather anyway. I have caught exactly 1 redfish around port orange, I have a hard time with them there. good luck:fishing:


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

Whiting are also still biting. They are a nice table fish and easy to pick off.


----------



## srmz (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the tips. I have done very well at ponce off the jetties for blues. I will get there all week and will give the fiddler crabs a shot. Just was looking for some reds and flounder in particular. I see guys catching them on tv on artificial baits. Looks like fun. Got any suggestions on what artificial to throw?


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

DOA shrimp. Take the hook out that comes in them and replace it with a thicker shank "worm" style hook and hook it weedless like you would a worm and start giving it some jigs.


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

I have seen people catch reds at ponce. This time of year might be a little harder. The water temp has dropped way down this year. If you plan on catching a red I would take that canoe and go over to some of the creeks south of dunlawton, like spruce creek. If you really want to catch a red go out at about 9 and start fishing those creeks in shallow water thats where you will find them. Probably use a live shrimp with a real slow presentation. My favorite way to catch them when its cold is to get a popping cork rig tie a live shrimp on just to where its not touching the bottom of the area your fishing and pop that cork every 10-12 seconds and hold on cause you will catch one.
Good luck,
1:fishing: fool


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Don't know about Florida, but*

up here in the Peoples' Republic of North Carolina, the flounder, the BIGGGG flounder, really like the Berkley Gulp shrimp. Its like candy to them. Just hook one on a lead head jig, drop 'er to the bottom, and hop it along. You won't get far before you have one - unless the flounder there are way different from the ones here. 

Doing that, I have caught reds, whiting, a couple blues, black sea bass, and some small grouper in addition to the flounder. (Plus, of course, the annoying guys - sea robins, lizard fish, and some larger pin fish)

:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## srmz (Jul 7, 2009)

hey guys thanks for all the replys! you all have been a great help thus far with putting together a gameplan. if anybody knows of any special places from spruce creek to the u.s. 1 bridges i would sure appreciate it. if you don't want to give out your secrets on this post, shoot me a private message. Thanks again! Tight Lines!


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah I use berkley gulp shrimp down here in fl for flounder too. They love it. get some and some doa jig heads. thats the ticket. I am not big on catching flounder but one time me and a buddy caught like 30 in an hour with that set up. Dont even reel it just bounce it of the bottom and reel in the slack it wont take long.


----------

